# LD women...do you get horny?



## Belle_Saint (Mar 10, 2014)

My DH suggests I'm not normal. I will initiate sex once a week or once every other week because i know he wants it. If I get like I want to have sex, it's probably once a month around ovulation or right before my period.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I never get horny spontaneously, I seriously don't even know what that would feel like. I have to proactively try to get into a sexual way of thinking. I have terrific responsive desire, I work really hard to remain open to sexual stimuli so that H and I can have a happy, healthy sex life.


----------



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep. Ovulation and one other time of the month. So basically a couple times a month I legitimately "gotta have it".

BUT I've sort of trained myself to focus on things that I find sexy of my husband more often (like when he smells a certain way, or does something considerate) and it seems to spark the fire easier and easier as time went on. I still have my "dry spells" too, and I think the BIGGEST help for me to feel the want for sex again is his sincere non-pushiness for me to have sex. I KNOW he wants it badly (he's high drive) but he respects when I don't want it, and that in itself (when he considers me so much) makes me feel passionate for him all over again.

Anyway, point is, I have legitimate times, and times when I try to focus on things I know will light the furnace.


----------

